# Need help in choosing Fulfillment Service



## samsamsam (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello Guys

I have just started selling Custom Tee's.. Custom for every client. I am getting around 30 orders a day for few days and i am not able to choose my fulfillment house. I am all set to make it like 300-500 a day.

Any sort of help will be highly appreciated. I am new to game. Feel free to reply here or PM me. I have 100+ pending orders.

Regards
Sam


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

these are all individual designs? Not 100 of the same imprint correct?


----------



## samsamsam (Jan 12, 2016)

Right.. every single product is custom for clients. However i am planning to sell few generic as well soon.


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

We could help with generic printing...but individual you would need someone with a DTG.


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

Best place to look : Direct to Garment - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Where are you located ?



samsamsam said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I have just started selling Custom Tee's.. Custom for every client. I am getting around 30 orders a day for few days and i am not able to choose my fulfillment house. I am all set to make it like 300-500 a day.
> 
> ...


----------



## samsamsam (Jan 12, 2016)

I have to ship in US/Canada.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Looking for Professional Fulfillment house*

Feel free to learn about us.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

:: Identical posts by OP merged. Duplicate discussions are hard to keep up with and counterproductive for other members who are trying to help. In deciding where to create your post, please choose the most appropriate section and post only there, once. ::​


----------



## ASID Clothing (Aug 9, 2013)

samsamsam said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I have just started selling Custom Tee's.. Custom for every client. I am getting around 30 orders a day for few days and i am not able to choose my fulfillment house. I am all set to make it like 300-500 a day.
> 
> ...


I can help with this for sure. Please contact me at [email protected]. I have multiple DTG machines and fulfilling these orders would not be a problem.


----------

